
A biologist explains why science can't “solve” trans debates - lilrhody
http://bostonreview.net/science-nature-gender-sexuality/anne-fausto-sterling-science-wont-settle-trans-rights
======
pmdulaney
Ironically enough, not only can science not solve the trans debates, the view
of a scientist has no special weight in the matter. It is only as the
scientist puts on a non-scientist hat that she has any credibility in the
discussion.

